# Live coffee overviews?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I posted about it within the Dog & Hat thread, but then thought that may mean some people who would be interested didn't see it so I thought it worthwhile mentioning it outside of that.

I did a coffee cupping live on Facebook. It's fairly introductory, so if you're interested to see a little more about coffee cupping then you can go to my facebook page - like the page - and then scroll down to see that I was live (yesterday) and watch the video.

That also made me think. Does anybody have other topics that they'd like to see in a live stream format? I make no guarantees that I will be able to cover it. I may not know enough about it or I may not find the time but if you're interested in a topic and think it would work well then let me know?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It would be really great if you could do that cupping again once D&H have revealed the results, and describe what you are tasting. I find it really difficult myself putting a word to the taste so hearing you describe it, at the same time as we were tasting it, might help!

Or even another cupping with another bean. Maybe a future LSOL, for example.


----------

